# Conure or tiel 2 more budgies



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

We decided to add a new member to out family but can't decide. We want to step up to a little bigger bird and have don tons of reaserch on both but can't decide. Tiels are cheaper than conures so I don't want the $ to make me lean in that direction. We want a bird that will be able to be around our budgies and 3 kids. I was hoping to get opinions on this. The other option I was thinking of was 2 more budgies but that would mean 2 becomes 4 instantly which sounds crazy lol. I don't want to end up being one of those bird collectors if you know what I mean (lol I'm only 28) I was wondering thoughts of adding a bigger bird or 2 more budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Having two different species of birds isn't easy. 
You need to be aware of how/when/where each species will have separate out-of-cage time.

You won't want to allow a conure near your budgies as it could injure them very severely.

Even if you decide to get a cockatiel rather than a conure, there is no guarantee that your two budgies won't be aggressive toward the more docile natured tiel.

Please take the time to read the threads linked below and do a good deal of thinking before deciding to bring additional pets into your home.
Ask yourself why you feel the need to have add any additional pets at this time. 

For those considering a larger bird.. - Talk Budgies Forums

Do you really want another pet? - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Do you think they would pick on a tiel if they are pretty mellow and shy them selves? My guys are not very energetic or have strong personalities.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Cockatiels and budgies can get along but it is best not to house them together. The cockatiel needs to be able to get away from those annoying little ones. They can of course enjoy out of cage time with you supervising to ensure they are playing nice.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a tiel in my budgie room but he stays in a cage. I do let him have time with them with me supervising, and there has been no problems...


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

milipidi said:


> Cockatiels and budgies can get along but it is best not to house them together. The cockatiel needs to be able to get away from those annoying little ones. They can of course enjoy out of cage time with you supervising to ensure they are playing nice.


I wasn't planning on housing them together, out of cage time is always supervised with my guys. I am usually bugging them with love and attention the whole time anyways lol. We have kids so it's very very supervised to begin with.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

jonah said:


>


Pretty birds. I love the PVC used such a great idea there, I didn't know they made joints so small.would love to see your whole setup


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

I house my 8 budgies with 4 tiels in a large flight cage. I do not have any problems regarding fighting etc. Both species keep to themselves in different parts of the aviary but do interact a lot and even roost together. In fact , I feel its better since the budgies are encouraged to eat their veggies and greens by watching the tiels. The usually laidback tiels started playing with toys they wouldn't be interested in normally by watching the budgies. It worked out perfectly in my case. 
I know it isn't recommended , but I did get to know each of my birds' personalities before trying it . They were in separate cages for a few years . After watching them interact outside their cages for about a year , I decided to give it a try .


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

My conures dont get along with any other bird.In fact they hate each other too.
Very jealous birds, especially the greencheek and very clingy and needy.Not trying to dissuade you or anything just saying how mine are.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe a cockatiel would be a better option if you wish to give the birds supervised out-of-cage time with your budgies. *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm only 28 and I have 11 budgies lol 
I would go with a tiel they make great companions!!


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

kwatson said:


> I'm only 28 and I have 11 budgies lol
> I would go with a tiel they make great companions!!


Haha I don't think my hubby would let me get more than one bird now. It seems as If we already have a zoo with our 2 bearded dragons chinese water dragon, 2 cats, 2 budgies and our 3 kids lol.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

We decided we will be getting a baby tiel. Would you guys recommend a male or female. We saw an albino baby that was so cute. We can put down a deposit till weaned and can come in as many times as we want to visit till we take him/her home. I'm so excited but nervous to have a baby. This is going to be our family christmas gift so we have a few more weeks to get ready.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is awesome Lilli...I do not think you will be disappointed with a tiel. Is the breeder hand feeding ? It is great that you will be able to get him or her at a young age and will certainly help with bonding. I can't make a recommendation on sex. If you like whistling, males love to whistle, although years ago I had a pair and the female whistled plenty too. I think either sex will be fine for you. Be prepared though, as Dee has said, they are needy little bird's....they love attention from their human's...


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on finding your next flock member. I too have heard that males are more vocal than the female equivalent. My memory of my grandparents female tiel was of quite a noisy bird though. A friends male barely makes a peep and another friends male used to talk up a storm. So I imagine personality comes into play as much as gender.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

jonah said:


> That is awesome Lilli...I do not think you will be disappointed with a tiel. Is the breeder hand feeding ? It is great that you will be able to get him or her at a young age and will certainly help with bonding. I can't make a recommendation on sex. If you like whistling, males love to whistle, although years ago I had a pair and the female whistled plenty too. I think either sex will be fine for you. Be prepared though, as Dee has said, they are needy little bird's....they love attention from their human's...


Yes, he or she will be hand fed and I can come in and help if I wanted. Glad to hear they are needy because that's what I was looking for since my budgies are not lol. My youngest just started going to school and I am home alone for the first time in 10 years lol. I will enjoy the companionship while my kiddos and husband are gone.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Lillahine said:


> Yes, he or she will be hand fed and I can come in and help if I wanted. Glad to hear they are needy because that's what I was looking for since my budgies are not lol. My youngest just started going to school and I am home alone for the first time in 10 years lol. I will enjoy the companionship while my kiddos and husband are gone.


I would like a girl since we have 3 lizards that are boys lol we have very few females in our house if males talk more that I might go with one. our female budgie is very chatty though so you never know


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Cockatiels and Conures are both very needy birds, especially if you are keeping only one, they usually become very dependent on you. Both species have known to interact well with budgies, but budgies can definitely be buggers to them! I have an English Budgie and he is a very mellow bird, but he will chase my tiels around when he is bored because he wants to talk RIGHT to their faces. Both my tiel girls are very passive and will just try to run away, but my budgie can be very annoying to them. Conures are more prone to "fighting back" and are known to be a bird with a stronger personality than a cockatiel. Both species would be a great choice for yourself (of course I am biased because I have two cockatiels and they are just loves!) I would try to interact with both species in person if you can and see what you might like better *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Well that little tiel, boy or girl, will be just the ticket to fill your partial day empty nest...
Looking forward to pics, and you don't have to wait, until you get it. I would go visit, and even hand feed if that has been made available to you. You and the bird will both benefit greatly from that. This is pretty exciting, and I am glad you're sharing with us...


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Cockatiels and Conures are both very needy birds, especially if you are keeping only one, they usually become very dependent on you. Both species have known to interact well with budgies, but budgies can definitely be buggers to them! I have an English Budgie and he is a very mellow bird, but he will chase my tiels around when he is bored because he wants to talk RIGHT to their faces. Both my tiel girls are very passive and will just try to run away, but my budgie can be very annoying to them. Conures are more prone to "fighting back" and are known to be a bird with a stronger personality than a cockatiel. Both species would be a great choice for yourself (of course I am biased because I have two cockatiels and they are just loves!) I would try to interact with both species in person if you can and see what you might like better *


We were able to hold and play with both yesterday. We looked at 2 different kind of conures and one was very noisy like it drove me crazy lol but it was in an open aviary with cockatoos macaws, amazons and many others. So maybe it was the atmosphere lol. We were in a quiete room with the tiels and they weren't as noisy. He said out of the two conures the bigger ones were noise yawns the smaller not as much. I did favore the tiels though something about their little head feathers. We will also decided that in a few more years we will get a male eclectis as well.


----------

